# Hitchhikers on My LR



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

My tank's been up and running now for about 4 weeks, and i'm noticing a lot of little sorts of things growing. I found out I have a bit of cyano (dark red color..thought it was coralline but was far too dark). There's some other odd things i see becoming more and more prominent, and i'm real curious as to what they are! Here's some pics:

That fuzzy-looking patterned stuff, hard to the touch









Light green stuff on the top of the rock, doesn't rub off when touched.









Light pink stuff that I see in a few other places on my LR's as well, also doesn't rub off when touched.









Thanks guys if you can help me ID these!! I'm pretty excited to see what they are.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Top pic- Sponge
Mid pic- No clue, can't see anything
Bottom pic- Sponge


----------

